# Brauchen Muscheln Licht?



## Testpilot (24. Juni 2010)

Hi ihr lieben,
Morgen geht's auf nach Hamburg, Fische kaufen 
Meine Frage geht aber in eine andere Richtung.
Ich wollte gerne einige __ Muscheln in meinen Helx IBC setzen, quasi als nsturfilter nur steht dieser IBC in der dunklen filterkammer. Brauchen Muscheln zwingend Licht??
Danke 
Gruß 
Timo


----------



## Buffo Buffo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauchen  Muscheln Licht?*

Hallo Timo, 
ob Muscheln nun Licht brauchen oder nicht, sie im Filter zu parken als Naturfilter ist keine gute Idee
bemühe mal die Suchfunktion, da findest du einiges zu Muscheln, z.B.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27117/?q=teichmuscheln
oder
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauchen  Muscheln Licht?*

Hallo Timo!

Lass es den  Muscheln und auch Dir  zuliebe lieber nach. 

Muscheln filtern das Wasser nicht, sie filtrieren ihr Futter aus dem Wasser und unverdauliches kommt hinten wieder raus.
Ich nehme mal an,  das HelX  ist die letzte Filterstufe? Dann ist nämlich alles,  was die Muscheln gerne fressen würden, schon raus aus dem Wasser. Sie werden in nullkommanix verhungern und der Rest der Leichen geht schwupps direkt in Deinen  Teich.


----------



## Eugen (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauchen  Muscheln Licht?*



Testpilot schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerne einige Muscheln in meinen Helx IBC setzen, quasi als nsturfilter nur steht dieser IBC in der dunklen filterkammer. Brauchen Muscheln zwingend Licht??



Sorry,aber wie pervers is das denn 

Erkundige dich doch bitte erst mal etwas,bevor du solche "Ideen" hier postest


----------



## Zimboman (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauchen  Muscheln Licht?*

So, da bin ich auch mal wieder da und bin ja erschrocken über diese Frage...

Warum setzt Du sie denn nicht gleich in Deinen Teich???
Da würden Sie doch nicht schlechter filtern und man hat was zum schauen.


----------



## Testpilot (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauchen  Muscheln Licht?*

Na Eugen Du Scherzkeks wonach sieht den mein Posting aus nach einer Frage oder nach einem Vorschlag?!
Dann sag lieber nichts bevor hier so ein Statement rüberkommt und mir die Halsschlagader schwillt, danke!

In meinem IBC liegt noch genug "leben" am Grund ist ja nicht so das der Sauber ist nur weil ich einen Vorfilter nutze, da geht noch mehr als genug durch, leider.

In den Teich kann ich diese zwar setzen nur würden die Muschen das nicht lange toll finden weil der Bodenablauf ihnen sicherlich zu schaffen machen würde.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauchen  Muscheln Licht?*

Servus Timo

Teichmuscheln brauchen sandigen Bodengrund .... 

Wenn ich dich richtg verstanden habe willst du sie im IBC, unten, unter dem __ Hel-x, beim Schmutzablaß einsetzen .... Nahrung wären dann abgestorbene Bakis .... ob das zu Ihren Nahrungsquellen zählt 

Wiki schreibt bei "Großer __ Teichmuschel" .....


> Die Teichmuschel ist ein Bodentier, und verankert sich mit ihrem Fuß im weichen oder sandigen Boden. Mithilfe des Fußes kann sie sich auch langsam fortbewegen.
> 
> Nahrung:
> Die Nahrung der Muschel besteht aus Plankton, Detritus, benthischen Kieselalgen, Blaualgen,verschiedenen Grünalgen und Kleinstlebewesen. Um an ihre Nahrung zu gelangen, wühlt die Muschel den Boden auf, strudelt das aufgewühlte Wasser ein, filtert in den Kiemen die Nahrung aus und leitet die ausgefilterte Nahrung zur Mundöffnung weiter. Das gefilterte Wasser wird über den ausführenden Siphon entlassen.


Quelle

Edit: jetzt habe ich deine Frage wegen dem Licht nicht beantwortet ....
Ich denke ein bisserl Licht wird sie schon brauchen .... ein See/Teich/Tümpel mit drei Meter Tiefe, hat auch am Grund nocht ein bisserl Licht


----------



## Testpilot (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauchen  Muscheln Licht?*

Danke Helmut!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauchen  Muscheln Licht?*

Hi,

was viele nicht wissen. Auch Muscheln haben "Augen". Zwar nicht wie welche von höher entwickelten Tieren, aber immerhin können div. Zellen am Schalenrand hell und dunkel unterscheiden. Mitunter kann man beobachten das, wenn man eine Muschel schlagartig abdunkelt, sich augenblicklich die Schale schließt (der Schattenwurf könnte ja von einem Räuber stammen)

MfG Frank


----------

